# Front Disc Brake Conversion on a 65



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm converting the front drum brakes to disc. However I don't seem to be able to find any aftermarket disc brakes that fit the 14x6 Rally Is I now have on the car. Should I get 14x7s Ralley 1 rims? Where would I even find those? :banghead: Paul.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

https://www.opgi.com/gto/1965/wheels-accessories/wheels/TW0030/


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Thanks Roger*

Wow, what an expense to just get to 14x7! Wish there was a better way.:leaving::leaving:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

1962-1979 14 x 7 (4" backspace) - 147400R1-web11000
I will assume you have lugs rings center caps etc already
OPGI will have everything but look around and you can find anything cheaper
google is your friend


----------

